
Microsoft Azure SQL Database provides unparalleled data security in the cloud - tmullaney
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/microsoft-azure-sql-database-provides-unparalleled-data-security-in-the-cloud-with-always-encrypted/
======
pehkeong
Cool!

